# Best format to produce in powerdirector?



## donek

romesds154 said:


> I am editing gopro videos. What's the best format to produce? Mpeg? My computer doesn't support H.26 whatever... thanks


I've had problems with H264 codec on the gopro as well, yet the H264 files from my sanyo work just fine. I'm pretty sure I've converted the gopro footage to avi before editing. You can always google this problem or just upload the footage to youtube and edit with youtube's editor. kind of depends on what you are doing with the footage I guess. If you want to watch the footage on your computer download VLC player (also called video lan). It is probably the most versatile video player I've found and it's free/open source.


----------



## david_z

romesds154 said:


> I am editing gopro videos. What's the best format to produce? Mpeg? My computer doesn't support H.26 whatever... thanks



H264 is pretty standard AFAIK it's like the universal video standard for PCs, isn't it? 

Are you sure that it's not your editing software that won't handle it?

Yes you can always convert them to AVI or some other format but you will lose some quality in that process I think.


----------

